# Music That Heals What's Broken Inside ~ Beautiful Meaningful Lyrics



## Lara (Aug 3, 2021)

Lyrics
"ALL I EVER HAVE TO BE"_....Amy Grant_
When the weight of all my dreams
Is resting heavy on my head
And the thoughtful words of help and hope
Have all been nicely said
But I'm still hurting, wondering if I'll ever be the one
I think I am
I think I am.
Then you gently re-remind me
That You've made me from the first
And the more I try to be the best
The more I get the worst.
And I realize the good in me
Is only there because of who You are
Who You are.
And all I ever have to be is what
You've made me
Any more or less would be a step out of Your plan
As you daily recreate me help me always keep in mind
That I only have to do what I can find
And all I ever have to be
All I have to be
All I ever have to be is what You've made me


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 3, 2021)

You're having a hard time and lately you don't feel so good
You're getting a bad reputation in your neighborhood
It's alright
It's alright
Sometimes that's what it takes
You're only human
You're allowed to make your share of mistakes
You better believe there will be times in your life
When you'll be feeling like a stumbling fool
So take it from me you'll learn more from your accidents
Than anything that you could ever learn at school
Don't forget your second wind
Sooner or' later you'll get your second wind
It's not always easy to be living in this world of pain
You're gonna be crashing into stone walls again and again
It's alright
It's alright
Though you feel your heart break
You're only human
You're gonna have to deal with heartache
Just like a boxer in a title fight
You got to walk in that ring all alone
You're not the only one who's made mistakes
But they're the only thing that you can truly call your own
Don't forget your second wind
Wait in that corner until that breeze blows in
You've been keeping to yourself these days
'Cause you're thinking everything's gone wrong
Sometimes you just want to lay down and die
That emotion can be so strong
But hold on
Till that old second wind comes along
You probably don't want to hear advice from someone else
But I wouldn't be telling you if I hadn't been there myself
It's alright
It's alright
Sometimes that's all it takes
We're only human
We're supposed to make mistakes
But I survived all those long lonely days
When it seemed I did not have a friend
'Cause all I needed was a little faith
So I could catch my breath and face the world again
Don't forget your second wind
Sooner or later you'll feel that momentum kick in
Don't forget your second wind
Sooner or later you'll feel that momentum kick in


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 3, 2021)

This song was playing when I got the call that my best friend died fighting a fire. I cry every time I hear it.


----------



## Lara (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm sorry @Sassycakes.
What a blessing to have such a special friend for the time she was here.
You're not alone. You are loved.


----------



## Lara (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## charry (Aug 3, 2021)

The song for my husband , when he had his stroke........!! Xx


----------



## win231 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## peppermint (Aug 3, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> This song was playing when I got the call that my best friend died fighting a fire. I cry every time I hear it.


Sorry...Pat


----------



## Lara (Aug 3, 2021)

"Carry On" by Norah Jones




Lyrics

And after all's
Been said and done
Who said it best
Were you the one?
Let's just forget
Leave it behind
And carry on

If you should find
The time to speak
Then speak to me
I'd never keep
You from your final destiny
So carry on

Into the quiet
I am bound
What you have lost
I've never found
I lost my nerve
Yet peace surrounds
So carry on


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 3, 2021)

Here's one that hits home for me regarding a recent unexpected break with someone I though of as a very good friend.
Lyrics are on the video, so no need to type them out.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 3, 2021)

@Murrmurr
THIS is the Dylan song I was listening to when my mother walked in my room & said "What's he complaining about NOW?" !!


----------



## bowmore (Aug 3, 2021)

For me it is "Colder Weather" by the Zack Brown band.  The lyric that gets to me is , "I want to see you again". I said that to my now wife after the first time I met her. We  will be celebrating our 14th anniversary this year.
The other lyric that means a lot to me is "I am a rambling man". I have been in all 7 continents and all 24 time zones, but it did not have as much meaning until I started traveling with my wife. To see places with her and share the sense of history, art, and the people that lived there were experiences she opened my mind to.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 3, 2021)

No words, the haunting melody is all that's needed.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2021)

*Bridge Over Troubled Water

When you're weary, feeling small
When tears are in your eyes, I'll dry them all 
I'm on your side, oh, when times get rough
And friends just can't be found
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down

When you're down and out
When you're on the street
When evening falls so hard
I will comfort you 
I'll take your part, oh, when darkness comes
And pain is all around
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down

Sail on silver girl
Sail on by
Your time has come to shine
All your dreams are on their way
See how they shine
Oh, if you need a friend
I'm sailing right behind
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will ease your mind
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will ease your mind*


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 3, 2021)

Pepper said:


> @Murrmurr
> THIS is the Dylan song I was listening to when my mother walked in my room & said "What's he complaining about NOW?" !!


Well, after all, he was born Jewish.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 3, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Well, after all, he was born Jewish.


Yes, I believe he is on my list of "The Top Ten Jews Who Changed the World."


----------

